# Nifty Christmas App - Charlie Brown Christmas



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon's Free Android App of the Day is 

Awesome app - so much interactive stuff going on - it took my grandkids to find a lot of it for me...

It's also available for iPhone/iPad for 99 cents, at least it is today. Gorgeous on the iPad. There's also an iPad version of this one for 99 cents. It's really cool, lots of nostalgic pics and interaction on this one too.


----------

